# request.setAttribute() in jsp



## mani.gparas (Jan 26, 2009)

I want to process verious request from various jsp pages in a single jservlet(controller),how can i do it??

how can i do it using request.setAttribute() in various jsp pages


----------



## Leonidus06 (Feb 10, 2009)

mani.gparas said:


> I want to process verious request from various jsp pages in a single jservlet(controller),how can i do it??
> 
> how can i do it using request.setAttribute() in various jsp pages


 


Can you please brief me about the exact problem ..
I did not get what exactly you wanted to know


----------



## Garbage (Feb 10, 2009)

mani.gparas said:


> I want to process verious request from various jsp pages in a single jservlet(controller),how can i do it??
> 
> how can i do it using request.setAttribute() in various jsp pages


From request you can only getAttributes. You can setAttribute to response. Isn't it ?

And if you want to check from which page this request originated, just include a hidden field in every page and set it's value with something unique to that page (page name?).
And in servlet, check the value of that hidden field.


----------

